# Young Hunters Report In



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I recently met one of the young hunters on here and it started me wondering how many more there are. So if you are under 18 would you please report here and let us all get to know you. Do you hunt with a buddy, your Dad or granfather, or maybe even your sister or brother.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

C'mon guys and girls, I know they're here but may be intimidated. Great idea Ed as many folks look forward to getting the younger generation involved !!


----------



## jkehl (May 22, 2012)

Well you already know me Ed but basicaly i hunt with my brother and my dad most of time i started getting into hunting around 10 (im 14)
i saved up for my 22-250 for almost a year i hunt anything i can hunt legally i have a .22lr a 20ga. a .308 and a .177 gamo whisper and a 22-250


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

jkehl said:


> i saved up for my 22-250 for almost a year i hunt anything i can hunt legally i have a .22lr a 20ga. a .308 and a .177 gamo whisper and a 22-250


Nice collections of firearms for your age. Good for you. Glad to see your dedication to the hunting sport.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

jkehl said:


> Well you already know me Ed but basicaly i hunt with my brother and my dad most of time i started getting into hunting around 10 (im 14)
> i saved up for my 22-250 for almost a year i hunt anything i can hunt legally i have a .22lr a 20ga. a .308 and a .177 gamo whisper and a 22-250


Wow thats alot of guns i don't even own that many good for you!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

wow SG, now that's got to be embarrassing..........LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

well we finally know why SG hasnt got a gun he is to young !!!!

Josh, that is a very good collection of guns especially for your age, congratulations. Hope the caller gets you a coyote soon.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a nice collection for sure. Keep at the yotes it can be difficult at times but sooner or later you'll get some. Gun collecting can be addicting as well. A wise man once said "I have all the guns a man could ever need to take anything that walks the earth" ! My wife now doubts her husbands "wiseness" as I said that at least six guns ago. And that's just the ones she knows about LOL SSHHHH !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Well....ok.....I'm 9yrs old and I'm saving my paper route money to buy a rifle.....if any of you guys have one that you don't need and can donate it to a poor country boy please PM me.


Sometimes I wish we had a "this post is BS" box to check


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG is probably the one our govt is borrowing money from ! LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

jkehl, you sound like a very dedicated person. That's awesome ! I too had to save up to buy my first gun and hunting bow. I was 12 when I bought both. Had two paper routes. One was a morning route and the other in the afternoon after school. I still have them both. (the gun and bow)


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well some of you guys kind of know me from on here, I guess im over the age limit (18) . Im 20 now but I started hunting coyotes when i was 17. I grew up on a dairy farm with alot of ground to cover. I kind of got started into coyote hunting on my own after seeing them alot, and shooting one that came in really close to the barn when I was 13. I found this site and the learning began. Anyways I have a 13 year old brother that loves hunting so I plan on putting some coyotes in front of him this winter. Will probably bring more enjoyment to me than getting them myself. I have been getting my dad out a little bit too, when i can get him to stop working. Most of the family only hunts deer and turkey. So I guess I am starting something new. Anyways you guys have made it a lot easier.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thnaks for reporting in I think it is great you are going to take your younger brother out. Good hunting to you !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

bnkr244 said:


> Well some of you guys kind of know me from on here, I guess im over the age limit (18) . Im 20 now but I started hunting coyotes when i was 17. I grew up on a dairy farm with alot of ground to cover. I kind of got started into coyote hunting on my own after seeing them alot, and shooting one that came in really close to the barn when I was 13. I found this site and the learning began. Anyways I have a 13 year old brother that loves hunting so I plan on putting some coyotes in front of him this winter. Will probably bring more enjoyment to me than getting them myself. I have been getting my dad out a little bit too, when i can get him to stop working. Most of the family only hunts deer and turkey. So I guess I am starting something new. Anyways you guys have made it a lot easier.


 That's what it's all about ! Family and the outdoors. Nothing better. I get a big kick out of someone else's success as much as mine. Great that you've got your brother involved and good luck this season !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck to you and your brother bnkr244.


----------

